# Guitar Made of Stone



## Murmel (May 1, 2010)

Vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45hYDhyJ5_0...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5HtCCF_rxk...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKS0NNg6i8M...feature=related

For more pics look at this thread: Gitarr i sten - Gitarrforum


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 1, 2010)

Look at the bridge in that last pic!! Just begging to rip your hand open.

Sounds a MILLION times better than I thought it would. Interesting idea.


----------



## Mwoit (May 1, 2010)

I bet it weighs a fucking ton!


----------



## eleven59 (May 1, 2010)

Wow...

1) Non-angled pickups on a fanned-fret guitar.

2) The neck is sunk too deep into the body, look how high the action is in the last pic with the bridge cranked all the way down.

3) Control layout looks like it would annoy the hell out of me. 

Other than that, cool idea, and it does look neat. I think Fender tried this once too.

Also, this thread is in the wrong forum section.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (May 1, 2010)

Tone Stone.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> Wow...
> 
> *1) Non-angled pickups on a fanned-fret guitar.*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah it looks like an interesting idea, but I agree with these points.


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> Also, this thread is in the wrong forum section.



I know, I realised that just after I hit create topic...


----------



## Antimatter (May 1, 2010)

That looks like it weighs more than my penis


----------



## Winspear (May 1, 2010)

When I saw the thread title I thought, cool, a stone guitar. Didn't dream it would interest me in any other way. Fanned frets, 8 strings? I like it 
The sustain is incredible. One of the comments on the videos mentioned incorporating stone into a wooden guitar. I like this idea a LOT.


----------



## avenger (May 1, 2010)

Didnt someone on here or Jemsite build one of these? And was building one for the Messugah guys?


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2010)

avenger said:


> Didnt someone on here or Jemsite build one of these? And was building one for the Messugah guys?


A Swedish guy named Magnus built these I believe, not sure though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty interesting. I wonder how much it weighs, as well. 

I bet it's not neck heavy.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 1, 2010)

it´s built by an artist in sweden. he posted the build thread with lots of pics and plans and specs and all on jemsite. go search over there if you wanna see it


----------



## lobee (May 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wow, that's pretty interesting. I wonder how much it weighs, as well.
> 
> I bet it's not neck heavy.



I think he said 15 kilos, or about 33 lbs, in the thread linked in the OP.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

lobee said:


> I think he said 15 kilos, or about 33 lbs, in the thread linked in the OP.



Well, he know knows what it would be like to strap three and a half Les Pauls to himself. 

Though, I'd be curious if it would be possible to shave down that top, it would probably solve both weight and action issues.


----------



## Janiator (May 1, 2010)

So, does it sound.... heavy?




























Kill me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

^


----------



## Malacoda (May 1, 2010)

That looks awesome!

Videos are pretty sweet too, though I wish they were higher quality. Pretty awesome clean/funk tone.


----------



## Stan P (May 1, 2010)

do not drop it ... something will break


----------



## Stan P (May 1, 2010)

i wonder how does stone resonate? How does it mutch up with other materials?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

Stan P said:


> i wonder how does stone resonate? How does it mutch up with other materials?



In theory stone is similar in wood, as it has a certain "structure" to it, kinda like grain in wood. 

If I had to guess, I'd say it would vary from different types of stone, just like different woods vary.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 1, 2010)

Stan P said:


> i wonder how does stone resonate? How does it mutch up with other materials?



It's going to take more sound pressure to move a piece of stone than it will a piece of wood. However, as with anything, it's only going to resonate at specific frequencies, and unless you're using contact microphones on the body, the resonance of the body is not going to matter, anyway.

Sympathetic resonance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snuif09 (May 1, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> That looks like it weighs more than my penis



so does a guitar made out of feathers


cool guitar tho =D


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2010)

Wouldn't fit my metal music, I would have to play ROCK, høhø..


----------



## snuif09 (May 1, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Wouldn't fit my metal music, I would have to play ROCK, høhø..







loled too hard


----------



## simonXsludge (May 1, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> That looks like it weighs more than my penis





snuif09 said:


> so does a guitar made out of feathers


hahaha. i'm a simple guy and i find this funny as hell.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 1, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Wouldn't fit my metal music, I would have to play ROCK, høhø..




Awesome! that made me rofl.


----------



## 77zark77 (May 1, 2010)

stooooone, the world is stone ! ..


----------



## PnKnG (May 1, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Wouldn't fit my metal music, I would have to play ROCK, høhø..



or *HEAVY *metal


----------



## Origin (May 1, 2010)

The puns in this thread are fucking majestic, you exhausted everything I was going to say.  all rep'd


----------



## 777 (May 1, 2010)

Cant spell stone without tone


----------



## ra1der2 (May 1, 2010)

If not specifically designed for metal music, it's definitely a hard rock guitar.

The perfect guitar to play... stoned.


----------



## Andromalia (May 1, 2010)

Good, now I can stop looking for a concept and start a caveman metal band.


----------



## vansinn (May 1, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> If not specifically designed for metal music, it's definitely a hard rock guitar.
> 
> The perfect guitar to play... stoned.



Very cool idea..
But... having shredded it out _stoned_.. you'd too fatiqued to get.. boned..

From the routing jobs pics in the OP build thread, it could look like soapstone (AKA steatite or soaprock); if so, this IIRC is a fairly dead, erm.. _stoned_ type of rock - maybe the guitar would be suitable for the Deaf Tones..


Ahh, checking the OP thread reveals where Desecrated is to be found these days..


----------



## Keytarist (May 1, 2010)

So that is what we would call a prehistoric guitar?.


----------



## shredfreak (May 2, 2010)

Keytarist said:


> So that is what we would call a prehistoric guitar?.



It's definatly from the stone age by the looks of it


----------



## Forresterc (May 2, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Wouldn't fit my metal music, I would have to play ROCK, høhø..



Heavy metal? NO! heavy rock!



dumb joke, but seriously, why call the genres hard rock and heavy metal.......wikipedia to the rescue?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2010)

Surely you wouldn't be able to adjust the truss rod at all, and rock is suseptable to the same climate changes as wood so if it went out set up wise, there'd not be much you could do.


I'm pretty sure Mastodon or Gwar would play them though.


----------



## Daiephir (May 2, 2010)

Woaw, rock can do the climate change thingy too? I want proof of that, Ross


----------



## Keytarist (May 2, 2010)

I believe that every type of material is susceptible to temperature and humidity changes, so it will shrink or expand no matter what. However, stone is more stable than wood I guess. Look how indestructible it is!. It would be the perfect travel guitar.
Seriously speaking, I think it is pretty innovative, this is the first stone guitar I see. The OP could open a new market of stone made instruments. Too bad shipping would be very difficult.
I see that you put strap buttons on it, have you tried playing it standing up?. A steel chain as strap would fit the aesthetic of a guitar warrior of the Middle Earth.


----------



## Murmel (May 2, 2010)

vansinn said:


> Ahh, checking the OP thread reveals where Desecrated is to be found these days..


He used to hang around here? He's always posting threads about his new 8 and seven string finds on gitarrforum.com


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 2, 2010)

Caution: cannot play cleans. can only play HEAVY riffs.


----------



## Antimatter (May 2, 2010)

snuif09 said:


> so does a guitar made out of feathers
> 
> 
> cool guitar tho =D




Oh yeah, well

you're dumb


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 3, 2010)

you would have to use fucking lag bolts to secure that thing to some sort of insanely rugged strap...the top is to die for though


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2010)

Well, on the upside, if you don't like the way it plays you can just use it to pummel infidels.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> Well, on the upside, if you don't like the way it plays you can just use it to pummel infidels.



I was immediately reminded of the first Assassin's Creed where the guys would yell "Infidel, DIE!" if they saw you doing something wrong, haha


----------



## quasarwaves (May 3, 2010)

thats it... I want a solids rubys guitar.


----------



## Stan P (May 3, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> the resonance of the body is not going to matter, anyway.
> 
> Sympathetic resonance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



SO you are saying weight per cubic meter is the only thing that matters? I could buy it ... though I am sure resonance frequency must play a role in shaping the tone? Like would not it make certain harmonics sound louder?


----------



## Bungle (May 4, 2010)

Finally! A guitar for Grug!


----------



## Groff (May 5, 2010)

You're all wrong!

...You'd play Stoner Rock on this.


----------



## oniduder (May 9, 2010)

i "needs" it, bad style, i didn't see a site, did i idiotically miss one?~!¿


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 9, 2010)

oniduder said:


> i "needs" it, bad style, i didn't see a site, did i idiotically miss one?~!¿



It was a home build.


----------



## Spondus (May 9, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Surely you wouldn't be able to adjust the truss rod at all, and rock is suseptable to the same climate changes as wood so if it went out set up wise, there'd not be much you could do.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mastodon or Gwar would play them though.



Not true at all, it's mainly humidity and radiator level temperatures that are going to affect wood and neither of these will have any effect on the rock at all. Considering the material used on the body looks quite highly metamorphosed, it's quite likely been to quite a great depth in the Earth's interior so has probably recrystalised under great pressure so is most probably quite dense. As such the likelihood of small humidty variations causing water to enter its structure is quite low.

That being said, a truss rod would be of no purpose as the tension of the strings wouldn't cause the neck to bend and the set up looks pretty poor already!

Cool idea though!


----------

